# Book recommendations on Picaxe



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Can anyone recommend any good books on learning Picaxe.
I know their website has all the info one could ever want but I prefer to read off pages rather than a screen


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

100 page pdf from our own Hpropman.
Print it out and read it.

http://hpropman.webs.com/Media%20files/Using_the_Picaxe_Microcontroller_ver_1.8.pdf


----------



## wrasse (Aug 5, 2012)

Abunai said:


> 100 page pdf from our own Hpropman.
> Print it out and read it.
> 
> http://hpropman.webs.com/Media files/Using_the_Picaxe_Microcontroller_ver_1.8.pdf


 For some reason I cannot open the link.


----------



## Abunai (Oct 28, 2007)

It is loading very slowly for me tonight.
I have the pdf downloaded to my laptop.
If you'd like to PM me with an email address, I will attach the pdf to a reply.


----------



## mkozik1 (Sep 6, 2010)

I am seeing that as well. 15+ minutes to download.


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

This is also a good one:
PICAXE Microcontroller Projects for the Evil Genius: Ron Hackett: 9780071703260: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@51xCQ3j1rsL

There are used copies pretty cheap now.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

It looks like Freewebs went down - I will have to find a new spot for my website. I will see if I can place the doc on Google docs. I also want to update it as soon as I can find the time.



Abunai said:


> 100 page pdf from our own Hpropman.
> Print it out and read it.
> 
> http://hpropman.webs.com/Media%20files/Using_the_Picaxe_Microcontroller_ver_1.8.pdf


----------



## JeffHaas (Sep 7, 2010)

Here's a free webhosting provider that I started using recently, they've been good:

http://freehostinghero.com/


----------

